# NATO soldier killed in Afghanistan 09 Jun 07



## RHFC_piper (9 Jun 2007)

Article Link



> NATO soldier killed in Afghanistan
> 
> Afghan police, Taliban die in battle
> 
> ...


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Jun 2007)

Another Source

CBC.ca



> A NATO soldier was killed Saturday in southern Afghanistan during a battle with Taliban militants, the military alliance said.
> 
> The soldier's name and nationality have not been released. NATO officials did not disclose the location of the battle.
> 
> Violent clashes have escalated over the past couple of days in Afghanistan.



More on link


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jun 2007)

RIP to the fallen soldier, and may his friends and family be consoled.


----------



## brihard (9 Jun 2007)

British, killed in Sangin

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/MilitaryOperations/BritishSoldierKilledInAfghanistanOnSaturday9June2007.htm

Rest in peace.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jun 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2007)




----------

